# Need help on ce turbodyno



## ovalcharlie (Nov 12, 2002)

im looknig at buying a turbo dyno. I don't know how to tell if it has been upgraded to a turbo 45 till i get it. If anyone can answer these questions this would help.
1. what is the latest softwear version
2. does anyone know what it cost to upgrade a ce dyno 30 to a 45
3.did CE ever sell a turbo dyno 45 i did not see one on there dropped products. 
4. do i need the 45 amp turbo dyno for stock motors
I really would like to here from some owners of this dyno to see it i should buy this one or a fantom. thx charlie


----------



## tfrahm (Nov 14, 1998)

1. Don't know -- but you can ID a 45 by trying to configure a profile with a 45 amp step -- if you don't get an error message, then it's a TD45.
2. Contact CE...
3. Yep -- I own one...
4. Stock motors will pull an average of around 28 amps on a small carpet oval (that's what mine do... I don't dyno mine at anything over 30 amps, even though I have a TD45...

I believe that the TD gives better "tuning feedback" for getting the motor to do what I want, but you do not get the gearing info that a Fantom can give. I can do the heavy math and/or custom software for my own oval racing with the TD, so that's not a problem, but something for you to consider...

On the other hand, Fantoms far outnumber TD's at the track (I don't take mine to the track), so I will "borrow" someone's Fantom at times at the track to compare readings...

If you get very familiar with Fantom's software and the many informational screens, I believe it can be very good -- just don't fall in love with just the "peak" numbers you get right after a pull. Those peak numbers on a Fantom can mislead you -- if the power band is too narrow you'll never get it geared, etc...

Keep in mind that I'm a TD45 owner, so I'm not impartial...


----------



## Tres (May 10, 1999)

conatact CE, Jim or Mike will have all your answers, they have some of the best customer support known to man.

Call between 8:00 - 4:00 Monday thru Friday central time.

E-Mail 
[email protected]

Competition Electronics

3469 Precision Dr. 

Rockford, IL 61109

815-874-8001 FAX 815-874-8181


----------



## EddieO (Sep 19, 2003)

I can save you the phone call....

Tfrahm is correct....simply set it at a 45 amp load (making sure its hooked up to at least a 45 amp power supply) and try to dyno the motor....if its a 30 amp unit, you will get an error message...

The upgrade costs less than $100.....I think I paid $80 for it on my last one I sent in (I have 4 of them)...

Yes they made the TD45....it came later, like the last two years of production.....

A 45 amp unit is really only needed for modified....All of my production stock motors are done on td30 unit....I've seen no reason to upgrade it for something I will never use....

Settings wise, I use 18,20,22,25,28,30.....all at 7 volts for stock and 19t motors....

Modified I run at 20,25,30,35,40,45

Later EddieO


----------



## albie (Oct 3, 2001)

hey guys not to take over the thread but the printer for my turbo dyno only prints the tops od the numbers and letters not the bottom what you think it can be?


----------



## ovalcharlie (Nov 12, 2002)

does any one konw what the latest software version is.


----------



## Roadsplat (Oct 28, 2002)

Version 2 is the latest. It added support for the newer HP printers.


----------

